# Pc de escritorio tarda en estar disponible para escribir.



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2018)

Desde hace unas semanas , cuando abro Google y escribo , desaparecen las dos o tres primeras letras , o sea que ahora tarda en estar disponible y yo estoy acostumbrado a abrir y escribir inmediatamente.

No se le ha cargado ningún programa , siempre tuvo Avira y se le ha pasado Ccleaner . . . 

¿ Que podría ser ?


----------



## tiago (Abr 6, 2018)

Creo que deberías pasar mas herramientas anti malware. A veces una sola o desactualizada, no detecta todos los problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 6, 2018)

windows 10?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2018)

Nopo , el 7


----------



## Lolo71 (Abr 6, 2018)

Buenas noches.reparando un equipo que vendí tube problemas con programas maliciosos que venían pegados a archivos que bajé, fue tal cantidad que tuve que reinstalar el os.
En mi computadora hice actulisaciones y con dos antivirus me cayó la voladora, tuve tambien que reinstalar el windows, hasta minadores de criptomonedas tenía instalados, fue daño muy grande al sistema de inicio. me percaté que me borraron archivos previamente executables .


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Desde hace unas semanas , cuando abro Google y escribo , desaparecen las dos o tres primeras letras , o sea que ahora tarda en estar disponible y yo estoy acostumbrado a abrir y escribir inmediatamente.
> 
> No se le ha cargado ningún programa , siempre tuvo Avira y se le ha pasado Ccleaner . . .
> 
> ¿ Que podría ser ?



Ejecuta el administrador de tareas y verifica que el programa "svchost.exe" no este ocupando mucha memoria.

Se ejecuta mas de uno al mismo tiempo, pero suele haber uno que consume mucha memoria.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2018)

No tengo "svchost.exe"


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2018)

*¿¿¿¿¿??????*

Eso es parte del sistema de mantenimiento de Winchous


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2018)

Aqui Gwinchous 7 parece que no mantiene


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2018)




----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 7, 2018)

Me ha pasado eso de desaparecer las letras, o sobreescribir las mismas.
Lo del servicio "svchost.exe" es verdad, se embala a consumir mucha memoria, no recuerdo porque era.
Simplemente observa el admin de tareas, y mira cual de todos es, lo cierras, y listo. Esperas que se actualice todo, y ya no j0d3 mas.
Es el encargado de los temas, y no recuerdo que mas, asi que se te vuelve el tema basico y despues vuelve la transparencia (si es que lo tienes asi)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2018)

Le tuve que dar "show processes from all users"


----------



## Lolo71 (Abr 7, 2018)

dede checar los procesos que mas consuman y habrir su horigen para revisar que es amigo o enemigo.puede pasar el antivirus en modo seguro ya que no se cargan los prcesos malignos hay mas oportunidad de limpiar mejor


----------



## DISCOV (Abr 8, 2018)

Limpie el Gwinchous 7 con REPARA FICHEROS_Jj  V-3.1_Portable.exe
presione gwinchous + r , en ejecutar escriba %temp% y lo borre los temporales, también  puede aumentarle la memoria virtual.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 8, 2018)

DISCOV dijo:


> Limpie el Gwinchous 7 con REPARA FICHEROS_Jj  V-3.1_Portable.exe
> presione gwinchous + r , en ejecutar escriba %temp% y lo borre los temporales, también  puede aumentarle la memoria virtual.



Dijo que le paso Ccleaner, que considero uno de los mejores programas.
2M, al final pudiste resolverlo?
Si era el servicio de host (svchost.exe) lo vas a tener que cerrar cada tanto, o mejor dicho cada vez que arrancas la PC..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

Hay uno de los svchost que ocupa mucho lugar (52.864) pero si lo cierro se pone fea la estética del Gwinchous 

Veré luego pasarle otro antivirus y antispy


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 8, 2018)

El proceso que se embala sigue consumiendo hasta que lo cierres, es mas, te puede ir consumiendo memoria progresivamente hasta llenar la ram y ya ni poder trabajar o abrir el admin de tareas.
No es un virus, es un error no corregido de wincho.
No recuerdo porque razon era, pero siempre me paso y por mas que busque, no lo pude resolver


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 8, 2018)

DJ T3 dijo:


> El proceso que se embala sigue consumiendo hasta que lo cierres, es mas, te puede ir consumiendo memoria progresivamente hasta llenar la ram y ya ni poder trabajar o abrir el admin de tareas.
> No es un virus, es un error no corregido de wincho.
> No recuerdo porque razon era, pero siempre me paso y por mas que busque, no lo pude resolver


Tenes instalados los dos service pack del win 7??


----------



## Lolo71 (Abr 8, 2018)

guenas noches a todos.salvo la opinion de los compañeros otra opcion seria regresarlo a un tiempo atras cuando servia,claro si se creo un punto de restauracion sano ya que uno lo deberia crear en su momento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

Hoy me puse a cargosearla y me quedé sin PC    , al final , era una de las memorias (tiene 4 de 1 Giga) que por algún motivo , si se mueve,  la máquina queda muerta , no hace ni la presentación del bios ni toca pito por memoria mal , ni nada , fuí poniendo las memorias de a una y asunto solucionado .

Ésta máquina Dell, vino con un Win7 nativo del cual tengo etiqueta con número de serie . . .  peeeroooo al instalarle OTRO Win 7 entonces no reconoce la serie y manda pantallazo negro , así que lo instalo sin conexión a Internet  y cero actualizaciones. . . . tendría que ver de dónde me bajo un Win 7 del modelo correspondiente a ese número de serie


----------



## NEO101 (Abr 8, 2018)

Llego tarde, pero algo que puede volverte muy lenta la escritura en los navegadores, es que tengas algún tipo de corrector ortográfico, sea del navegador o bien del propio web-mail.  Yo siempre tengo todas esas cosas desactivadas, pero si las activo noto que se ralentiza.
Mucho más no te puedo aportar ya que llevo como 6 años feliz de no usar Windows 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Lolo71 (Abr 8, 2018)

felisidades por sus resultados.el os no sera de esos llamados oem(dedicados a marcas) no recuerdo muy bien como los manejan.las targetas de fabrica como dan lata no gutan.espero encuentre pronto algo apropiados a su aparato.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

Tengo un corrector , pero estaba de antes . . .


----------



## lucasneuquen99 (Abr 9, 2018)

Eso es por la memoria de la computadora. como te dijeron arriba debe ser por algún malware o simplemente algo te esta consumiendo mucho la memoria.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 9, 2018)

Cada día me alero mas de usar linux. Me ha costado años pero he conseguido no necesitar güindos.

En su día yo usaba W7 con un activador, en mi caso era por que  _haber perdido _la contraseña. Luego se actualizó sin problemas a W10 y luego reventó y actualicé a Linux Mint y aya me he olvidado de eso.

Los fallos con las memorias son curiosos, a mi me han dado guerra últimamente, placas "muertas" sin pitidos ni nada, corrupción de datos aleatoriamente... hasta que di con el orden bendecido de los sims.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2018)

Finalmente era una de las memorias RAM   !


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Finalmente era una de las memorias RAM   !


_* ¡ Tenía amnesia ! *_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Finalmente era una de las memorias RAM   !


Yo tambien tengo pinchadas 3 direcciones de una RAM de 2GB...pero es DDR2 y no consigo.
Compre una en ML y me mandaron una lampara  que tuve que devolver. Ergo, sigo con la memoria pinchada...y la PC da las BSOD solo con el navegador...lpm!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo tambien tengo pinchadas 3 direcciones de una RAM de 2GB...pero es DDR2 y no consigo.
> Compre una en ML y me mandaron una lampara  que tuve que devolver. Ergo, sigo con la memoria pinchada...y la PC da las BSOD solo con el navegador...lpm!!


Para cuando andes por Bs.As., Galería Jardín sobre calle Florida *¡ Alto reducto !* de partes de desaguase de PC´s, en general comprobadas.
Ahí consigo discos IDE de tamaños chicos y memorias de impresoras exóticas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para cuando andes por Bs.As., Galería Jardín sobre calle Florida *¡ Alto reducto !* de partes de desaguase de PC´s, en general comprobadas.
> Ahí consigo discos IDE de tamaños chicos y memorias de impresoras exóticas


Cuando estuve por alla a mediados de marzo me olvide por completo de las memorias (fui por el recital de Phil Collins) y cuando estaba en aeroparque me acordé. Que boló!!!!


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 22, 2018)

Por si las duda.
Aveces los antivirus no detectan todo el malwer 
Te recomiendo que instales como ayuda de tu antivirus el
Anti-malwarebits


----------



## Scooter (Abr 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Finalmente era una de las memorias RAM   !


A mi últimamente han sido la fuente de problemas "irresolubles"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2018)

Acá está el reporte del MemTest86...lpm!



Demoró 2hs 20min el scan completo probando dos veces...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2018)

Se me había colgado la máquina , esta máquina con algunos problemas de memoria no da pitidos .

De las 4 memorias de un giga DDR2, al instalarlas de a una y solas en el slot uno , dos pitaban  , así que rescaté dos de 500 y ahora quedó con 3 gigas en vez de cuatro , pero mansita mansita


----------



## frica (Abr 23, 2018)

Hola DOSMETROS (ahora soy yo quien intenta ayudarte)

No descartes que el slot num. 1 de memoria RAM esté dañado (he visto equipo con las soldaduras del slot de plático dando problemas). Quizá no estaría de más probar de forma individual ese módulo RAM con error, en otro slot de memoria.

Y si quieres revisar el PC en busca de malewares me comentas y te indico la batería de antimaleware que le podemos pasar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2018)

Aclaro mejor , las 4 DDR2 de 1 Giga han sido limpiadas con goma de borrar y aplicado limpia contactos en aerosol a los 4 slots.

La máquina se colgaba en el arranque sin dar pitidos ni indicación alguna,

Por eso las fuí probando a las 4 de a una *repetidas veces* y ahí me saltaban dos mal (máquina pitando) , que al reemplazarlas por dos de 500 que tenía , la máquina salió andando bien.

Que me aconsejás de antimalaware por las dudas .


----------



## frica (Abr 23, 2018)

*1)* Descarga, actualiza y ejecuta *Malwarebytes’ Anti-Malware*, revisa en detalle el manual, para que sepas usarlo y configurarlo. Te doy las instrucciones de esta versión 3

•              Haces clic en *Analizar*
•              Selecciona *Análisis de amenazas*
•              Haces clic en* Iniciar análisis *y esperas pacientemente a que lo termine
•              Deberas Seleccionar todo lo que encuentre y presionar el boton *Quarentena Seleccionada* para enviar las amenazas a cuarentena manualmente
•              Reinicia el equipo para completar el procedimiento de desinfección

El reporte del último análisis que has realizado lo encontraras:
•              Haces clic en *Informes*
•              Marcas la casilla que corresponda al análisis que realizaste (*fijate por la fecha y hora*) y debe decir "Informe de análisis"
•              Clic al boton *Ver informe*
•              Clic al boton *Exportar* y selecciona *Archivo de texto (*.txt*)
•              Ponle el nombre que quieras y guardalo en el escritorio
•              Abrelo con el bloc de notas, selecciona todo su contenido y pegalo cuando respondas

Descarga >> AdwCleaner | InfoSpyware en el escritorio.


Desactiva temporalmente el Antivirus >> Cómo deshabilitar temporalmente su Antivirus.
Cierra también todos los programas que tengas abiertos.
Ejecuta *Adwcleaner.exe (Si usas Windows Vista/7 u 8 presiona clic derecho y selecciona "Ejecutar como Administrador.")*
Pulsar en el botón *Escanear*, y espera a que se realice el proceso, inmediatamente pulsa sobre el botón *Limpiar*.
Espera a que se complete y sigue las instrucciones, si te pidiera Reiniciar el sistema *Aceptas*.
Guardas el reporte que te aparecerá, para copiarlo y pegarlo en tu próxima respuesta.
El informe también se puede encontrar en C:\Archivos de programa o C\: Archivos de programa(x86), si el sistema es de 64 bits –Adwcleaner- AdwCleaner[CX].txt

Descargar Junkware Removal Tool

Desactiva temporalmente el Antivirus
Ejecuta *JRT.exe*, (en Windows 7 u 8 ejecutar como "_Administrador_")
Presiona cualquier tecla para continuar y espera pacientemente a que termine su proceso.
Al finalizar, un registro (_JRT.txt_) se guardara en el escritorio y se abrirá automáticamente.
Copia y pega el contenido de *JRT.txt* en tu próximo mensaje de respuesta
 Realiza un escaneo en linea *ESET Online Scanner*


Desactiva el Antivirus >> Cómo deshabilitar temporalmente su Antivirus.
Después de realizar el escaneo, vuelves a activar el Antivirus
Descarga y ejecuta *ESET Online (Ver Manual)*
Marca las casillas de *Eliminar las amenazas detectadas* y analizar archivos.
Haz clic en *Configuración adicional* y tilda las casillas:
- Analizar en busca de aplicaciones *potencialmente indeseables*,
- Analizar en busca de aplicaciones *potencialmente peligrosas*
- Activar la tecnología *Anti-Stealth*.
Pulsa en *Iniciar* para que empiece a descargar la base firmas de virus y posteriormente empiece a analizar tu sistema.
Cuando acabe haz clic en *Finalizar*
Localiza el reporte en *C:\Archivos de programa\ESET\ESET Online Scanner\log* y nos lo adjuntas en tu próxima respuesta.
Para el reporte de la nueva versión de Eset Online

La ruta por defecto es: *C:\users\%userprofile%\appdata\local\temp\log.txt *
Así que primero tendras que mostrar Archivos y Carpetas Ocultos
Cuando lo hayas hecho podras acceder a la carpeta *AppData* de tu cuenta de usuario, abrela
Entras a la carpeta *local* y ahí encontraras la carpeta *Temp*
Dentro de este directorio debes encontrar el archivo* log.txt*
Ya sabes, abrelo con el bloc de notas, seleccionalo todo, copialo y pegalo en tu próxima respuesta
Con eso creo que será suficiente para casi asegurar que tu PC está libre de virus. 
Y si quieres que eliminemos basura podemos usar otra batería de software además de CCleaner (como Argente-Registry Cleaner y Glary Utilities). Ya me dices.


----------



## NEO101 (Abr 23, 2018)

Sé que es off-topic, pero amerita.
A veces, a un mother/chipset no le "gusta" determinada memoria. Otras, la memoria no soporta las velocidades que dicen. Y varios etc.
ENTONCES, pueden probar algunas de estas cosas:
- Aumentar las latencias.
- Aumentar la tensión de las memorias (no es muy recomendable).
- Bajar la frecuencia.
- Usarlas sin Dual-Channel.

Incluso, tenía unas DDR OCZ en un Mother KT880, que si las usaba a 400 MHz había problemas, pero si las ponía a 333 MHz y BAJABA las latencias.... voilá! Lograba el mismo ancho de banda (que es lo importante) y funcionaban bien.  O sea, lograba la misma velocidad a 333 y menos latencia, a 400 con más latencias no funkaban...

Así que, prueben ;-)

¡Saludos!

PD: Eza, hace poco compré DIMMs  800 DDR 2 de 2 GB cada uno a muy buen precio a uno por Capital que tenía bastante stock.... voy a ver si encuentro el contacto y si todavía tiene ;-)


----------



## Kebra (Abr 25, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que me aconsejás de antimalaware por las dudas .



ESET SysRescue Live

Todos los "anti" malaware son malaware. Y después, una licencia legal de ESET nod32 como la que (gracias al cielo) la empresa donde trabajé hace mas de 10 años aún sigue abonando.

PD= el antivirus que viene gratarola con win10 es excelente.


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 25, 2018



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá está el reporte del MemTest86...lpm!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 166131
> 
> Demoró 2hs 20min el scan completo probando dos veces...



Me parece exageradamente demasiado tiempo. Mirá que con micros mucho mas lentos a mi me llevó como máximo 40 minutos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2018)

Kebra dijo:


> Me parece exageradamente demasiado tiempo. Mirá que con micros mucho mas lentos a mi me llevó como máximo 40 minutos.


No le corri la prueba standard, sino que le pase el analisis mas profundo, y repeti todos los tests dos veces por que en la primera no aparecia nada....pero aun asi nunca me demorado menos de una hora y pico este juego de pruebas, ni aun con otro micro de mas velocidad.


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 25, 2018)

Trata de comprar una copia del CD donde arreglan las pcs, yo compré uno de win10 ya que bajarlo pesa mucho... y luego de instalarlo lo podés dejar legar, ya no es ilegal comprar esos wins... la otra es instalar un win xp y usas la herramienta de actualización para pasar al 7 o 10... yo que vos uso win10 y lo manoseas todo por que si lo dejas así nomás vive actualizando y se pone muy pesado..  El antivirus del win 10 anda muy bien, y con los recursos de tu pc va a andar muy bien...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2018)

Vamos empeorando....o nó... ya no sé...
Me bajé la ultima versión del Memtest86 para BIOS viejos (4.3.7) y lo corrí para verificar las direcciones pinchadas por que *encontré una forma de decirle a Windows que no use algunas páginas de memoria de 4K*... y como tuve algunos inconvenientes para traer la memoria que había comprado, pensé: "bueeeeee....es preferible perder 16K de RAM que gastar 25 trumps en la memoria nueva".
Y empezó la historia.... a los 15 minutos me había tirado cuatro errores en la parte alta de la RAM "medio" parecidos a los anteriores, pero esta versión nueva tiene una forma un tanto estúpida de informar los errores, así detuve el scan y lo arranqué de nuevo configurando bien la forma como mostraba las direcciones fallidas. Le corrí 4 barridos (casi dos horas....este anda mas rápido) y *NO ENCONTRÓ NADA*!!!! 

Será posible??? Si hace 10 minutos me dijo que estaban los errores!!! Le corrí un par de barridos de nuevo...y no encontró nada 

Esto me preocupa, por que esta versión nueva arranca los tres núcleos del procesador y los va rotando para ejecutar cada test... un test cada núcleo. No sé como empieza la rotación de los núcleos ni como los numera, pero las fallas solo se presentan en dos pruebas específicas y no sé si les tocó con el mismo núcleo cuando reportó la falla y cuando no lo hizo.... por que si fuera así, se me ocurre que una de las caché internas está medio palmada y debería tirar la CPU a la basura. Lo dudo... peeeroooooo

Corro otra vez el memtest y les cuento que onda...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2018)

Pc acaba de fallecer (Dell Optiplex 745 compacta de escritorio) ahora solo enciende el led amarillo-naranja en vez del verde , si le quito las memorias ni pita , fan al máximo ni bien la enciendo , dicen que falleció la mother 

Estoy en otra idéntica con un par de capacitores hinchados y que se resetea sola eventualmente , ufa , me quieren hacer trabajar


----------



## tiago (May 1, 2018)

Fan al máximo = BIOS. (Testear voltaje smart battery)
Reprogramar BIOS o cambiar pila CR2032

Salút.


----------



## NEO101 (May 2, 2018)

El Memtest para probar bien bien una memoria, lo ideal es dejarlo unas 8 horas. Salvo que ya sepas en qué test puede fallar, en cuyo caso hacés correr una y otra vez ese mismo test y tardás menos....   Pero sí, es bastante tiempo el necesario para asegurarse bien bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 19, 2018)

Bueno...lo que viene ahora no es apto para cardíacos .

Resulta que compré una DDR2 nueva de 2 GB 800 MHz para reemplazar la que tenía. Pongo la memoria, arranco la máquina y corro el Memtest. De movida me tira 72 errores en las memorias nuevas en una direccion cercana a la memoria vieja.....y dije eeehhhhhh!!! No se puede tener tanta mala pata que la memoria venga fallada y en el mismo lugar!!! aunque ahora los bits fallaban de a 4 mientras que en la vieja fallaban de a 1.

Pensé....Huuummmmmmm....acá hay algo raro.... y se me ocurre mirar la configuración DMI que informa el Memtest. Arrrggghhhhhh!!!!! Un banco de memoria (el que uso) estaba configurado para 800MHz y el otro (vacío) para 400MHz . Pensé: Bueno...voy a poner la memoria nueva en el banco que está a 400 Mhz, total va a leer el SPD y lo va a autoconfigurar a 800 MHz. Siiii???? MINGA!!!! La memoria arrancó a 400 MHz y no dió ninguna falla con el memtest, pero se sentía mas lento el proceso de escaneo.

Ahá!! Está pinchada la configuración del BIOS. Le voy a quitar la autoconfiguración y lo voy a poner en modo manual, por que acá hay uno de dos problemas. Las memorias se han puesto tontas y no se bancan los 800 MHz (??????? totalmente increíble) o el BIOS está totalmente estúpido y configura de cualquier forma el northbridge.

Ahá.....el fucken BIOS de Gigabyte no tiene opciones para tocar el chipset??? A preguntarle a Google...
Seeeeee....hay que dar CTRL+F1 en la pantalla principal del BIOS y se activa un menu para configurar el chipset....  y pensé: tal vez la memoria vieja no estaba mala, así que le mando las dos memorias y le pongo la velocidad en 667MHz para probar que onda...total si está pinchada igual van a saltar los errores.

Dos horas del memtest....cero errores. Arranquemos Windoz y Firefox para ver videos.....hummm....cero problemas. Bueno...pongamos la memoria a 800 MHz, sin autoconfiguracion de velocidad (los tiempos los dejé según el SPD) y vamos de nuevo. Dos horas y media de memtest y cero errores ....y ahora escribiendo este mensaje en el foro con 3.3 GB de RAM 

La verdad que no sé a que se debía este problema . La autoconfiguracion reportaba 800MHz pero la transferencia informada por el memtest era de tres mil y pico MBs mientras que ahora informa 2860 MBs, ambas con 800 MHz de velocidad. Me dá la impresión (modo bola-de-cristal activado) que "algo" estaba intentando hacer correr las memorias a 1066 MHz... cosa que no podían aguantar, y que al ponerlo en manual llevó al northbridge a la velocidad correcta. Otra cosa que detecté es que el disipador del northbridge calienta BASTANTE, no al punto de quemar el dedo pero se siente *MUY *pesado al tacto. No se si esto es normal o nó, por que es la primera vez que lo toco (???? si alguien sabe, que avise).

Veremos cuanto dura esto....


----------



## NEO101 (May 21, 2018)

Tuve un caso muy parecido en una mother (casualidad?)  Gigabyte. La K7N2 ILSR  (creo que era así). Era una con el famoso chipset nForce, DDR 400 y un Duron 1800 MHz.
Lo cierto es que para que andaran los 2 DIMMs, debía seguir una "secuencia", que ya no recuerdo... Que implicaba poner una sola en un solo zócalo, configurar de una manera, luego agregar la otra, y cambiar algo nuevamente.... Si no lo hacía en esa secuencia, no había manera...

Supongo que el problema viene porque las Bios son bastante más antiguas que los chips de los DIMMs que uno coloca. Solía ser más problemático, por ejemplo, que tome bien las memorias que tenían pocos chips de memoria, de un solo lado digamos (o sea, que usaban chips de más cantidad de memoria cada uno).

Otra cuestión también se da con el tema del Single/Dual Channel (suele ser más estable en modo single).

Me alegro quedara andando    Anotate el orden que seguiste, por si en algún momento debés volver a hacerlo 

¡Saludos!

PD: es normal que el Northbridge esté bastante caliente. Si te deja más tranquilo, podés intentar que un cooler en la tapa apunte hacia ahí... o hacer alguna artimaña. Pero no me ha pasado que se arruinen.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (May 21, 2018)

Hola querido amigo DOSMETROS, FOGONAZO, DR. ZOIBER y demases amigos y amigas.
Desde hace unos meses estoy haciendo un curso de reparación de PC, solo porque me
es interesante.
Nos explicaron que esa falla en general se produce al encender la máquina.
Para salir del paso una medida rápida es reiniciarla, cosa que no arregla el problema.
Lo que lo arregla es con un poco de paciencia, abrir el gabinete y limpiar los contactos
de la memoria RAM,que sueleen ensuciarse, utilizando una goma blanca de lápiz.
Les aseguro que he visto resultados.
Un fuerte abrazo a todos.
Que Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 22, 2018)

NEO101 dijo:


> Tuve un caso muy parecido en una mother (casualidad?) Gigabyte. La K7N2 ILSR (creo que era así). Era una con el famoso chipset nForce, DDR 400 y un Duron 1800 MHz.


La Gigabyte que yo tengo es la M61-SME-S2 y tambien tiene chipset nForce, DDR800 y un Phenom 8650 X3. Hace como 3 años le tuve que poner una placa de video externa por que la onboard se clavaba mal cuando usaba el Google Earth. Tal vez sea parte del mismo problema...


----------



## NEO101 (May 22, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La Gigabyte que yo tengo es la M61-SME-S2 y tambien tiene chipset nForce, DDR800 y un Phenom 8650 X3. Hace como 3 años le tuve que poner una placa de video externa por que la onboard se clavaba mal cuando usaba el Google Earth. Tal vez sea parte del mismo problema...



Es difícil establecer bien las razones cuando un problema de cuelgues se produce bajo Windows, en mi caso uso Linux y ya sé que si hay un cuelgue, es el hardware (y si es una PC que no es mía, arranco con un LiveCD de Linux y listo).  Sin embargo, cuando una placa de video on-board se cuelga feo, tipo congelado mal que queda la pantalla con el puntero del mouse quitito y todo, desconfío o del chipset o, en muchas ocasiones, del acceso a la memoria RAM que hace el video on-board. Si es de las que no tienen memoria en el mother, sino que usan la RAM del sistema, este acceso es bastante crítico y el que primero falla ante algún problema con las RAM.... PERO , en general, falla en la memoria de video ocasiona un congelado pero con la imagen toda arruinada, con, por decirlo de alguna manera, una especie de "texturado/granulado" de todos colores.
Asumo que "clavaba mal" es que se queda freezada, lo cual NO es lo mismo que ponerse extremadamente lenta y/o inestable. Un freeze es que hasta quede congelado el puntero, queda todo absolutamente congelado y hay que usar el reset o apagarla (esta falla también puede producirse ante protección térmica de CPU o GPU).

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 22, 2018)

NEO101 dijo:


> Si es de las que no tienen memoria en el mother, sino que usan la RAM del sistema, este acceso es bastante crítico y el que primero falla ante algún problema con las RAM....


Tal cual, usa la RAM del sistema. Yo pensé que tal vez era alguna carrera en el acceso a memoria, por que a veces se clavaba con la pantalla llena de basura y otras veces con una BSOD. Desde que puse la placa externa no hubo mas problemas, pero me parece que la voy a sacar para probar ahora que la memoria está estable.... o eso pinta.
Hoy estuve haciendo algunas pruebas con el Google Earth + Firefox con tres ventanas activas mas una cuarta con YouTube, el consumo de memoria era 2.3 GB y no dió ningún problema. Antes llegaba a 1.4 GB y se iba todo al diablo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2018)

Y para seguir con la historia, hoy tuve que flashearle un BIOS mas nuevo (yo tenía el penultimo y este es el ultimo, aunque hay otro mas nuevo que es "beta" y no me quise arriesgar). La historia de esta actualización comenzó por que el VirtualBox no me dejaba activar la aceleración por hardware en la virtualización (ver *ACÁ*)...pero como solo tiene una cosa de virtualización para activar en el BIOS era claro que este estaba bobo... ergo, tuve que actualizarlo.
Por supuesto que no fué tan fácil como dice el manual por que la utilidad Q-Flash del BIOS no me reconocia el pendrive (un Kingston de 1 GB de hace 10 años con el que he flasheado unos cuantos BIOS en notebooks, netbooks y demas) y decía que había un diskette con ningún archivo . Bue...finalmente tuve que bajar de Gigabyte una aplicación que flashea desde Windows (se llama @Bios) y ahí fue como piña...y las RAM volvieron a quedar en AUTO.

En fin, espero que ya se le pase la estupidez a esta máquina...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2018)

A veces no te reconoce los pendrive  por el sistema empleado en formatearlos . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A veces no te reconoce los pendrive  por el sistema empleado en formatearlos . . .


Naaaa...lo he formateado en FAT16 y dice el manual que puede ser FAT12/16 o 32.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2018)

Y con las actualizaciones no se habrá ido a ntfs ? 

Activaste  "booteo por USB" ?


----------



## NEO101 (May 27, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y con las actualizaciones no se habrá ido a ntfs ?
> 
> Activaste  "booteo por USB" ?



Si es una utilidad de flasheo de las que vienen incluídas en el Bios, no es un booteo desde el pendrive . Se entra al Bios y desde ahí se accede al programa de flasheo, el cual debería poder leer el archivo a grabar desde el pendrive (y debería además poder guardar la copia vieja en el pendrive).


----------



## djwash (Jun 24, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg, Si el NV calienta mucho recomiendo cambiar la pasta termica del disipador y colocarle un pequeño cooler, en mother viejos, N61, N68, K8N y otros, es comun que comiencen a calentar demas, a veces se vuelven inestables, pierden rendimiento, etc, tambien se puede alargar su vida util. Desconozco la causa, pero lo vi muchas veces en esa epoca, ya casi no se ven de esos mother funcionando, quizas el disipador esta mal dimensionado, aca en SJ es comun que las cosas calienten demas jajaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2020)

Como están muy caras la PC nuevas y mi viejo cachivache de tres cores aún me dá un muy buen servicio, decidí gastar unos pesos y ponerle un disco SSD. La idea era poner un SSD con solo dos particiones: una de 100GB para Windows y otra de 140GB para Linux, y conservar el disco WD de 500GB para guarda música y archivos de trabajo. Los archivos de swap van a quedar en el HD "mecánico" para reducir al mínimo el desgaste de las celdas del SSD.
Como soy muy vago y en verdad me pudre instalar Windows y todos los programas de nuevo pensé: que tal si clono la partición de Windows del HD a la primera partición del SSD? Si todo va bien, debería andar de una...pero bué...no todo es tan simple en las viñas del Señor y además, Windows y LPQLP.
Revolviendo un poco la web *encontré este link* que explica como hay que hacer la clonación usando un Linux (yo usé un GParted en pendrive), peeeeeeeero ese procedimiento está pensado para clonar el Windows y tirar el disco original al diablo. Yo no iba a hacer eso, sino que solo quería cambiar el Windows al SSD y conservar la música y los documentos de trabajo que estaban en el disco mecánico.
Además....como mi PC es vieja (2009) tiene solo dos puertos SATA-2, y por supuesto...en uno estaba el HD y en el otro la lectograbadora de DVD: resumiendo....adiós DVD...y tuve que armar un pendrive booteable con GParted para hacer los malabarismos pertinentes.
Después de copiar, clonar, reiniciar y decir un par de toneladas de improperios logré mi cometido, y se los voy a transcribir en criollo (con las modificaciones al original) por si a alguien la resulta útil:
1-  Ir a gparted.org y descargar la ISO Live de la ultima versión (creo que es la 1.0.0.5...pero yo usé una del 2016 que tenía en el disco y fué como piña). Con esta ISO crear un CD booteable, o como yo, crear un pendrive booteable usando *Rufus *y asegurandose de usar el modo dd para copiar (que va mas rápido y arranca en cualquier lado).
2- Desarmar la PC, colocar el SSD en una bahía y conectarle los cables de datos y alimentación. Deben quedar conectados *LOS DOS DISCOS!!!*.
3- Poner el CD o pendrive y bootear en GParted.
4- Mirar BIEN!!!! la pantalla de GParted para saber cual disco es sda y cual es sdb. Esto depende de como lo conecten al mobo y es *muy importante*, por que si le escapan de disco en los comandos siguientes ---> chau información del disco original: Estan advertidos!!!
5- Supongamos que resulta que *sda *es el SSD y *sdb *es el disco donde está Windows (es lo mas probable que quieran poner el SSD como primer disco)...y vamos a suponer que la partición de Windows en el HD es menor o igual que el tamaño total del SSD, por que si es mas grande hay que hacer otras cosas...y no era mi caso. Lo primero que hay que hacer es copiar la tabla de partición del HD al SSD, que después vamos a toquetear, y para eso cierran la interfaz de GParted y abren una consola, y escriben lo siguiente tal como lo que escrito yo:

```
sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
```
con lo que estamos copiando los primeros 512 bytes del HD al SSD.
6- OK. Copiada la tabla de partición. Reiniciamos la PC sin sacar el CD/pendrive para entrar otra vez en GParted. Ahora es probable que GParted se queje por que la tabla de partición que han copiado es para un disco mas grande (500GB vs 240GB en mi caso): no le dan bola y eligen el boton IGNORAR. En mi caso me apareció una partición *sda1 *de igual tamaño a la del Windows instalado en el HD y varias particiones lógicas que excedían el tamaño del disco y que no iba a copiar por que se quedaban en el HD, así que hay que borrarlas y para eso, otra vez abren un consola y ejecutan:

```
sudo fdisk /dev/sda
```
dan el comando *p* en el shell de fdisk y les va a mostrar todas las particiones del SSD (*sda*)
A mí me mostraba la sda1 --> OK, y la sda2 y sda5: y a esta dos ultimas...pues bueno... las borramos usando el comando *d *y luego ingresan el numero de partición a borrar: *2 *y luego *d *y luego *5 *en mi caso. Luego damos el comando *w *para grabar los cambios y salir del fdisk. Volvemos a reiniciar sin sacar el CD/pendrive para volver entrar a Linux
7- Ahora hay que copiar el Windows que está instalado en el HD al SSD, y para ello cerramos la interfaz del GParted, abrimos una consola y escribimos:

```
sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/sda1 bs=1M conv=noerror,sync
```
y se sientan y esperan hasta que termine la copia. En mi caso, la partición de 100GB de Windows del HD demoró 1550 segundos (~25 minutos) en copiarse. En fin...paz y amor...💞💞
8- Ya casi estamos: volvemos a reiniciar la PC sin sacar el CD/pendrive, volvemos a entrar en GParted y ahora va a aparecer la partición *sda1* parcialmente llena de info (tan llena como estuviera la partición original). La seleccionan con el mouse, le dan boton derecho y eligen "Flags management" (o algo así ), le dan click al flag *boot* para marcarlo y le dan Close para grabarlo.
9- Esto que viene ahora es importante y no está explicado en el link (por que era para otra cosa ese link, OK?). Ahora APAGAMOS LA PC (no reiniciamos) y sacamos el CD/pendrive cuando nos lo pida el cierre del GParted. Con la PC apagada, desconectamos alimentación y datos del HD, dejando solo activo el SSD, y en estas condiciones, encendemos la PC (solo va a quedar un disco conectado: el SSD). La PC debería arrancar como piña con el disco SSD y ahí pueden jugar un poco, navegar por la web, ver las teteras en forosdeelectronica.com y divertirse un rato. Si todo va OK, volvemos a poner el CD/pendrive del GParted y apagamos la PC.
10- Con la PC apagada, conectamos alimentación y datos del HD y la encendemos...PERO DEBEMOS ENTRAR AL GPARTED!!!!! no dejen que arranque Windows por que va a hacer un despelote de aquellos con los discos!!!! Están avisados!!!! En el GParted eligen la partición *sdb1 *(el viejo Windows del HD) y la formatean en ntfs (o la borran y la crean de nuevo en formato ntfs), pero *NO TOQUEN* las otras particiones por que ahí estan sus amados datos y a esta no le activen el flag de *boot*. Ahora sí, reinician la PC y sacan el CD/pendrive cuando se les pida.
11- Ahora va a arrancar el Windows clonado en compañía del viejo HD, pero acá muy probablemente aparezca el primer problema: no les aparecen las viejas unidades en el administrador de archivos....y eso es por que tienen dos discos con la misma "firma" y Windows solo activa el primero y deja el segundo "desconectado". La solución es muy simple y *está explicada en este link*. Una vez que lo hagan tendrán exactamente el mismo Windows y las mismas particiones de datos que antes sin tener que reinstalar ni reconfigurar absolutamente nada.
12- Que la fuerza los acompañe


----------



## capitanp (Ene 6, 2020)

Todo muy bonito Dotor pero asi de seguro queda TRIM desactivado una variable muy importante para un SSD que evita que Don Widows retoque cada rato todos los archivos que usa bajando el rendimiento, le dejo un link, si tiene W10 es más fácil

Aca le dejo para que se siga puliendo los cuernis









						Activar TRIM y configurar el optimizador de unidades en Windows
					

Configurar el optimizador de unidades de #Windows para mejorar el rendimiento de nuestras unidades SSD y para ejecutar #TRIM de forma periódica




					geekland.eu


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> Todo muy bonito Dotor pero asi de seguro queda TRIM desactivado una variable muy importante para un SSD que evita que Don Widows retoque cada rato todos los archivos que usa bajando el rendimiento


 Pero Windows lo pone el solito cuando detecta un SSD:  
 
El tema estaba mencionado en uno de los links que busqué, pero siempre decía que Windows lo activaba cuando detectaba un SSD...y de todas formas yo bajé una app de Kingston (que es una basura) para chequear el SSD, así que si no lo puso Windows lo puso la app. En fin... está activado...


----------



## Agustinw (Ene 7, 2020)

No es recomendable quitar el caché, paginación o swap del SSD, justamente el eso está para acelerar la carga de programas y pasarlo al HDD es contraproducente. No se persigan por el uso de escritura de los SSD, tengo uno de 120GB desde hace 5 años y aún ni llegué a los 10TB de los 90TB de escritura que soporta por lo que voy a terminar cambiándolo por tamaño y no por desgaste. En los casos que habría que cuidar el SSD sería si te dedicas a edición de video y multimedia donde estás escribiendo muchisimos GB todo el tiempo.
Además con el SSD tenés la ventaja de conocer la vida util restante, cuando te estás acercando a la zona roja es simplemente cambiarlo y listo mientras que los HDD suelen tener fallas más sorpresivas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2020)

Agustinw dijo:


> No es recomendable quitar el caché, paginación o swap del SSD, justamente el eso está para acelerar la carga de programas y pasarlo al HDD es contraproducente.


En realidad, con las aplicaciones que yo uso el Windoze swapea poco y nada, pero me resulta contraproducente dejar un archivo de swap en un medio sensible a la cantidad de escrituras. Si swapea es por que necesita mas RAM, no un disco más rápido...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2021)

Hoy tuve que pasar un Windows 10 a un SSD, y buscando un youtube encontré varios videos que recomendaban el AOMEI Partition Assistant y el Macrium Reflect Free. Los bajé y traté de clonar las particiones al SSD...y los dos software son una reverenda c4g4d4: el AOMEI no permite pasar del HDD al SSD en forma directa por que la versión "free" lo tiene desactivado. El Macrium es otra bosta por que empieza a trabajar y se clava mal y desaparece de Windows el disco SSD hasta que reinicio la PC.
*Moraleja:* usé el mismo método descripto en *este post* y funciona a la perfección!!! La unica diferencia es que Windows 10 crea una partición "del sistema" que es la booteable y que no sé que corno tiene adentro mas otra partición que es donde está instalado el sistema operativo. El procedimiento es exactamente igual, solo que ahora hay que duplicar (dd) ambas particiones y luego repetir los pasos antes descriptos...y sale de una!!!


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 29, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy tuve que pasar un Windows 10 a un SSD, y buscando un youtube encontré varios videos que recomendaban el AOMEI Partition Assistant y el Macrium Reflect Free. Los bajé y traté de clonar las particiones al SSD...y los dos software son una reverenda c4g4d4: el AOMEI no permite pasar del HDD al SSD en forma directa por que la versión "free" lo tiene desactivado. El Macrium es otra bosta por que empieza a trabajar y se clava mal y desaparece de Windows el disco SSD hasta que reinicio la PC.
> *Moraleja:* usé el mismo método descripto en *este post* y funciona a la perfección!!! La unica diferencia es que Windows 10 crea una partición "del sistema" que es la booteable y que no sé que corno tiene adentro mas otra partición que es donde está instalado el sistema operativo. El procedimiento es exactamente igual, solo que ahora hay que duplicar (dd) ambas particiones y luego repetir los pasos antes descriptos...y sale de una!!!


Le paso lo mismo a un amigo que como vio que yo pase los Win de cuatro computadoras de mecánico a SSD(hasta el de una notebook HP) sin drama, le recomendé el AOMEI y "se pelo la frente"...hasta paso a buscar el ejecutable de instalación del que yo tenia porque con el que descargo no pudo ni a palo...se que termino resolviéndolo porque se terminaron las consultas al respecto pero no se como lo hizo.

Para desactivar algunas funciones que son "al dope" en un SSD, use el SSDFresh


----------

